# air pump



## soccergod2203 (Feb 4, 2011)

should i get an air pump for my 10g tank?
what are the pros and cons of having an air pump?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Air pumps are great for oxygenating your water, breaking the surface tension to promote gas exchange (the out-gassing of CO2 and the introduction of O2), and generating current for any fish in your tank that like current (NOT advised for a betta, but strongly advised for tiger barbs and/or danios). Air pumps and air stones can be used to power filters as well, and things like a bubble wand along the back of the tank can really make your tank cool looking. Some fish like guppies like playing in bubbles as well. Air pumps and air stones can also be used in times of emergency to add vital oxygen to the water when things like medications remove the oxygen.

The only downsides I can think of for an air pump are that they are noisy, and need to be plugged in. Otherwise, I would say they are great tank additions and a must-have for any anticipated fish medications and/or a quarantine tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Always nice to have a small one if needed. In no way a necessity. Mostly up to you.


----------

